# Activity?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any reports on ice thickness? Thought I might try the Hobart complex tomorrow. It froze up over a series of windy days so broken ice was drifting into the down wind side and frezzing up rough.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I cant say anything about N.D. But there were lots of people fishing around Detroit Lakes. I seen one 4 wheeler on the ice and lots of guys walking out and pulling portables. I punched lots of holes. Nothing over 7 inchs most were 5 inchs. It was all good ice. I will be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

I was out there yesterday afternoon. Rough ice on the shore line but froze up solid it's a good 6-8 inches. Someone was almost in the middle of the lake on the south side with a side by side atv which I though was crazy. Anyways 2hrs in not a bite. Guys 300ft away where catching smelt sized perch nothing big.


----------

